# kevins spalted FBE knife handle and knife



## brown down (Mar 31, 2013)

a while back kevin traded me some spalted FBE for well i forget what i sent him. I took one of the pieces and sawed them into knife scales, than stabilized them. this stuff is beautiful. I have more that need stabilizing but need more juice. i am gonna order some tomorrow actually, i have a few pieces that need done anyway.. the steel is stainless steel off some 3/8 thick wood chipper knives a friend of mine gave me

ground it down which took some time to maintain the shape and thickness. this one is going to his daughter who hunts, she wanted a small skinning knife, the backbone is 3/16 and the blade is 2 1/2 and 5 1/4 long.. it is a hard blade and really holds an edge. I have some more of this steel, and plan to make a few more blades, but it is time consuming working that much material off! 

The spalted FBE is beautiful! thanks kevin!!
the pics don't really do it justice, once i get done polishing the blade and handle i will post some better pics 


[attachment=21885]


[attachment=21886]


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's nice seeing a knife making addiction grow.


----------



## brown down (Mar 31, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> It's nice seeing a knife making addiction grow.



Hey Dan here is that oak burl i sent you, i forgot you wanted to see the handle!


[attachment=21900]


[attachment=21901]


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Now that is purty! Can't wait to get into that stuff. First have to figure out how to move it 
My wife was frowning at me when I asked her for her help. 
:wacko1:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice job Jeff  I am just tip toeing into knife making. The biggest thing I have learned so far is that I grossly underestimated the work that goes into them :dash2:


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 31, 2013)

After lots of years making knives, albeit only part time, it takes me about 10 hours to complete a somewhat fancy fixed blade knive. From forging to grinding to heat treating to making bolsters to grinding and sanding the handle to finishing and sharpening. Making a folder can take me up to about 80 to 120 hours. When I started, I thought that it would be cheaper for me to make a knife than to buy the ones I liked. HA :dash2:


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 7, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> After lots of years making knives, albeit only part time, it takes me about 10 hours to complete a somewhat fancy fixed blade knive. From forging to grinding to heat treating to making bolsters to grinding and sanding the handle to finishing and sharpening. Making a folder can take me up to about 80 to 120 hours. When I started, I thought that it would be cheaper for me to make a knife than to buy the ones I liked. HA :dash2:


Just sent a Loveless style knife with mother of pearl scales to a collector in Texas. Boy was I suprised when I bought more mother of pearl to replace the scales used. Didn't make much on that one. If we calculated how much we make per hour on some of our work we would be depressed.
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > After lots of years making knives, albeit only part time, it takes me about 10 hours to complete a somewhat fancy fixed blade knive. From forging to grinding to heat treating to making bolsters to grinding and sanding the handle to finishing and sharpening. Making a folder can take me up to about 80 to 120 hours. When I started, I thought that it would be cheaper for me to make a knife than to buy the ones I liked. HA :dash2:
> ...



I wanted some mother of pearl for some inlays.- I did not want to mortgage the house though. Ended up buying a broken clock that was covered with them for $5 plus $16 for shipping- overnite in the sink and I had a bunch of inlay material- hell the clock did not work before and it sure did not help it being submerged for 24 but it sure had a bunch of thick mother of pearl on it..........


----------

